# I need a ride to San Marcos



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

As it stands now I can't be driving to San Marcos by myself. 

I need a ride on Friday. And a ride back Sat evening I guess.

Let's hear it.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just curious, what happened? you can borrow my old skateboard that I don't use any more back from my skateboard days.. not sure if I will be going yet or not, and i don't have ac.(got a leak).


----------

